
Show HN: RentMyCPU – Rent your CPU power and get rewarded - frank_lbt
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/rentmycpu/9nr0k759tvqq
======
mtmail
English page, though for the US market it says "not available":
[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/p/rentmycpu/9nr0k759tvqq?sou...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/p/rentmycpu/9nr0k759tvqq?source=lp&activetab=pivot:overviewtab)

I think there isn't enough information on the page to make an informed
decision before buying. No information what software run, how it is kept in
check (sandboxing, maximum CPU load limits etc) and what kind of rewards are
available.

